# Daisy's testicles after neuter



## squidpop (Dec 10, 2013)

Poor Daisy- this is how his testicles look the day after Neuter - its like fluid has filled the sacks where his testicles used to be. Does this look normal for one day after a neuter? He is eating ok but I can tell it hurts.


----------



## squidpop (Dec 10, 2013)

Incase your curious this is what Daisy looks like


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 10, 2013)

I've never had a male done, but that doesn't look right to me. I found numerous sources online that say that swelling of the scrotum is common; however, I'm a bit concerned (again, based on no actual experience/knowledge, just a gut instinct) about the bubbly-looking areas around the sutures/stitches. Have you phoned the vet to ask them about it?

For what it's worth, here's a picture of a rabbit with a swollen scrotum on day 2 after a neuter. Notice how the actual incisions look different from your rabbit.

Also, I don't remember off-hand - did you get sent home with pain meds for him?


----------



## squidpop (Dec 10, 2013)

I didn't get pain meds-- I was wondering about that I'll probably call the vet- they should have given medicam shouldn't they.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 10, 2013)

Many males really don't need it, as all rabbits get a pain shot at the vet that covers them for the first 24h and neuters are relatively invasive... however, some males do. If I had a scrotum and it was swollen like that, god knows I'd want some painkillers! I would definitely ask about picking up some metacam.


----------



## PaGal (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't had my male bun neutered but from what I know from experience with other animals, that just does not look right and I would be taking him back to the vets asap.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 10, 2013)

PaGal said:


> that just does not look right and I would be taking him back to the vets asap.



^ that was my gut reaction as well


----------



## Troller (Dec 11, 2013)

My bun had swelling, but then my Vet went through the abdomen and used that med glue and no stitches. That looks troublesome.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 11, 2013)

That amount of swelling doesn't look normal. It may not be an issue but I'd at least call your vet to discuss it. 
Are you seeing any bleeding or bruising? Usually we tell people more than a teaspoon of blood is a sign of a problem.


----------



## Vosify (Dec 11, 2013)

My boy Tux swelled way more then that, I did take him back but they assured me as long as it wasnt leaking that the swelling would go down and that it was normal. But they also gave me pain meds to keep him comfortable. The swelling never seemed to bother him, but again he was on pain meds.

If your concerned take him back for a quick follow up. My vet does it for free after a surgery until they have fully healed. Not sure if yours does?

Again I wouldn't be overly worried, but I would at least call and ask about it, and inquire about the pain meds.

Also my male dog swelled like that too, more because he was already 5 years old so they can react differently when fixed then a young dog that hasn't fully matured yet. Same for Tux he was already 2 when he was done so I don't know if age can play a factor in the swelling. Iv had young male dogs come back and not swell at all.


----------

